# Whole show priority over a Clipped Show



## rushl23 (Dec 19, 2004)

With the introduction of the "clipping" feature, I've run into a new problem that I didn't have before. Many shows will air the same episode several times a week, or often more than once a day. Battlestar Galactica, for example. However, if another show higher in the list starts a minute or two before BG ends, the Tivo will clip the end of the show. 

I want it to notice if there are repeats of that episode airing in the future, and record *that* showing before deciding to clip the first showing. In some cases, the incoming show has only one showing, and that is why it's higher in the priority list.

If the above isn't possible, would it be possible to change the "set to record" check-mark icon in the Upcoming Episodes list for shows that will be clipped? At least then I could spot at a glance which shows I will have issues with, and can take corrective action. I'd really hate to go through every episode in every season pass in order to locate the shows which are being clipped and arrange an alternate recording time...

Thanks!


----------



## Radardog (Aug 11, 2006)

It sounds like you have Battlestar Galactica set to "Record All (even duplicates" as opposed to "Record Repeats & Reruns." If you set it that way, it will only record the same episode once every 20 days or something like that.


----------



## rushl23 (Dec 19, 2004)

Actually it's set to record "First Run Only" - perhaps this is my issue. I assumed that if the Tivo couldn't record all of valid program (say, BSG at 8pm on ch 57 - first run) that it would record the same program at a later showing (say, same episode at 12pm the same night). I guess the "First Run Only" prevents the recording of the later show, but this should not be. 

I do NOT want my Tivo filling up with hours of BSG - which could be an issue with "First Run and Repeats". It should know that if a program is valid for recording at one time, but is unable to record, then it will be valid at a later time regardless of repeats.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

rushl23 said:


> Actually it's set to record "First Run Only" - perhaps this is my issue. I assumed that if the Tivo couldn't record all of valid program (say, BSG at 8pm on ch 57 - first run) that it would record the same program at a later showing (say, same episode at 12pm the same night). I guess the "First Run Only" prevents the recording of the later show, but this should not be.
> 
> I do NOT want my Tivo filling up with hours of BSG - which could be an issue with "First Run and Repeats". It should know that if a program is valid for recording at one time, but is unable to record, then it will be valid at a later time regardless of repeats.


No, even First Run Only will grab later showings (up to 28 days later) if the first showing is blocked by a higher priority recording.

But TiVo doesn't consider a show that can be clipped to block the timeslot.

If you want to force Battlestar Galactica to be recorded later, you could add padding to the show that is being clipped until there is more than a 5 minute overlap. That will make the overlap too long to clip, and the lower priority show will be blocked. 
Assuming that BSG is the lower priority show the TiVo will automatically schedule the 2nd showing on Friday to be recorded.


----------



## rushl23 (Dec 19, 2004)

Well then, there's what needs to be fixed. A clipped show should not be recorded if another showing - unclipped - is available for recording.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

rushl23 said:


> Well then, there's what needs to be fixed. A clipped show should not be recorded if another showing - unclipped - is available for recording.


This has been discussed before, and there are too many problems with your approach. Shows would end up not recorded at all.

The TiVo cannot see into the future. Say that on Friday there is a show A from 9:00-10:04, and another show B from 10:00-11:00. A is a higher priority so B would be clipped.

But the TiVo sees B also airs Sunday 9:00-10:00, and right now there is no conflict. So it doesn't record B on Friday.

Then it makes a call Saturday and the guide data is updated. The schedule has changed - B is no longer going to be aired Sunday. Oops. And this happens, I've seen it more than once. Or B is still going to be aired - but now C is airing Sunday 9:00-10:00, and it has a higher priority. Now B won't be recorded.

The only solution I could see is recording the clipped B on Friday. Then if NOTHING ELSE is recording at that time on Sunday, record it again in full. Do not bump other recordings on Sunday, no matter the priority. But if it isn't recording anything anyway, go ahead and record it to replace the clipped copy.

The current system is the best solution because it is the one with the best chance at recording the show. If you don't like clipped shows - and I don't - turn off clipping and manage the SPs to reduce conflicts that would prevent a recording. And/or use an S2DT, or multiple units, to ensure more shows are recorded.


----------



## rushl23 (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't think you should consider changing schedules as a factor in this. That just makes no sense. What you're saying is that I should just live with clipped shows all year round, because once or twice a year a show /might/ get missed if a schedule changed.

Besides, the same scenario you set up could occur if two shows aired at the same time. Let's say show A and B both air at the same time on Monday. However, show A reairs on Tuesday, and show B reairs on Friday. Show A gets recorded on Monday, since it's got priority - and show B gets scheduled for Friday. But the schedule changes on Thursday! So you still don't get show B. 

In other words, you can't account for schedule changes. So ignore that, and do your best to record whole shows. It's silly to assume that just because something bad might happen (or not) we should suffer bad things all along.

rushl


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Then turn off clipping if you don't like getting clipped shows, and force it to record the later airing if it can.

Clipping is an *option* for those who don't mind getting clipped shows.


----------

